# Brixton Bed & Breakfast, hotels etc



## citydreams (Dec 16, 2006)

Urban75 comes up as google's top search for Brixton B&B.  Does anyone have room in their inn?  I've got 4 friends coming over for New Year and don't know where to recommend them.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 16, 2006)

We've had a few threads like this in recent years and afaik no one knows of a B&B/hostel/cheap hotel in Brixton. There's some places in Streatham Hill, Tulse Hill, Stockwell and Clapham but that's about it unless something has opened in the past few months.


----------



## citydreams (Dec 16, 2006)

Cheers Twisted.

I'd forgotten about The New Dome Hotel in Camberwell







blimey.. £60 a night for a double

e2a: just spoke to them.. they want £80/night!!


----------



## clandestino (Dec 16, 2006)

there's a hotel in streatham that does four person rooms for seventy five quid, if that's any use.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2006)

Could peeps post up the full details of any hotels they find so I can include them on the website?

Cheers!


----------



## brix (Dec 16, 2006)

Windmill on Clapham Common does b&b.  Not cheap, but lovely location.

http://www.windmillclapham.co.uk/sleep.htm


----------



## brix (Dec 16, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> there's a hotel in streatham that does four person rooms for seventy five quid, if that's any use.




This place?  http://www.infotel.co.uk/70584.htm


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 17, 2006)

brix said:
			
		

> This place?  http://www.infotel.co.uk/70584.htm



Yes that's the one. It's clean apparently. Seems to get used by companies during the week and German tourists at weekends. Last time i checked it was £65 a double. About two minues walk from Streatham Hill station.

Also a place on the South Circular in between Tulse Hill and West Dulwich called the Diane Hotel. Supposed to eb alright.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 17, 2006)

my dad and step mum stayed at the diane a couple of months ago - I think it was alright, looked clean enough, but a bit tatty.

from what I remember I think it was £80 for a double.


----------



## Fullyplumped (Dec 17, 2006)

Couldn't U75 set up a hotel or B&B in Brixton?  Sounds like there's a market and you're already top hit on Google!  You'd probably be eligible for all kinds of grants and cheap loans.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 17, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> my dad and step mum stayed at the diane a couple of months ago - I think it was alright, looked clean enough, but a bit tatty.
> 
> from what I remember I think it was £80 for a double.



in that case I'd reckon the Leigham Court Hotel is the better option


----------



## Amy (Dec 18, 2006)

*There's also this one*

http://www.sawdays.co.uk/search/display.php?FileID=BBB4286

There's also a B+B on Kennington Road and in Crystal Palace from this site.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 18, 2006)

There's one called the Norwood something but I can't remember where it is.  Shall do a search

I meant the Norfolk House Hotel.  Turns out it's on London Road on way to Thornton Heath.  Probably a bit far.


There's the Comfort Inn at Vauxhall.  £45pp per night.  Only a short bus ride away from Brixton


Right, getting them all mixed up.

It's the NORFOLK COURT HOTEL on Beulah Hill (from £50pp).  Still probably too far anyway


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 18, 2006)

The Duke of Edinburgh on Ferndale Road does accomodation, that's pretty central Brixton. 020 7326 0301


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2006)

Cheers for the updates - I've got a much more useful guide on the site.


The Prince of Wales is supposedly going to offer rooms after the refurb, although I believe they've given up on their original daft idea of themed rooms with decks.

There's certainly a market for a decent, fun hotel in Brixton with enough musicians/tourists going through.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 19, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> There's one called the Norwood something but I can't remember where it is.  Shall do a search
> 
> I meant the Norfolk House Hotel.  Turns out it's on London Road on way to Thornton Heath.  Probably a bit far.
> 
> ...



The Norfolk was at Crown Point in Upper Norwood but has been closed down for ages and recently demolished

You can also get very cheap dorm-style accomodation above Jamm


----------



## piff diddly (Dec 20, 2006)

comfort inn, stockwell,
modern ,clean, playstations in rooms


----------



## cemertyone (Dec 20, 2006)

There`s a really nice place opposite Norwwod fire station in the Tulse hill area...all got internet access in all rooms the brealkfast is great.. and very clean and cheap as well...


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 8, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> There's the Comfort Inn at Vauxhall.  £45pp per night.  Only a short bus ride away from Brixton



erm try £130 BUt that does include continental breakfast

New Dome in Camberwell is £60 for 2 people, £70 for 3 ensuite and with breakfast


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 8, 2007)

Fullyplumped said:
			
		

> Couldn't U75 set up a hotel or B&B in Brixton?  Sounds like there's a market and you're already top hit on Google!  You'd probably be eligible for all kinds of grants and cheap loans.



More community minded is couch surfing  which i've been a member of for a few months.  Had some really lovely people to stay and have been put up for free on my travels.  Highly recommended.


----------



## pootle (Oct 10, 2007)

cemertyone said:
			
		

> There`s a really nice place opposite Norwwod fire station in the Tulse hill area...all got internet access in all rooms the brealkfast is great.. and very clean and cheap as well...



Really? Any idea what it's called? This could be ideal for when my ma comes to visit. Will wander up there tomorrow and suss it out I reckon...


----------



## sir.clip (Oct 10, 2007)

Rosedale guest house on Rosendale road SE21... 
http://www.rosendaleguesthouse.com/

looks ok..... nothing amazing, but a short bus ride to Brixton....


----------



## Bob (Mar 21, 2008)

*Bed & breakfast in Brixton / Herne Hill - recommendations?*

Anyone got any recommendations on a cheap B&B in the Brixton / Herne Hill / Tulse Hill area?

I'm sure this was discussed recently - but can't find the thread for the life of me.



Ta, Bob.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 21, 2008)

I asked for it to be a sticky as people are always asking this. 
I use a place in Balham if that's any good to you. PM me if you need info.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 21, 2008)

You could try the Hootenanny.
They have hostel accommodation with various sleeping set-ups
available.
Very cheap.


----------



## han (Mar 21, 2008)

There's a mexican restaurant/hotel in Camberwell which is really nice apparently. Can't remember what it's called tho....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 22, 2008)

i think the duke of edinburgh on ferndale road does b&b


----------



## citydreams (Mar 22, 2008)

old thread
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=189026


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2008)

Threads merged and sticky UHU applied.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 23, 2008)

han said:


> There's a mexican restaurant/hotel in Camberwell which is really nice apparently. Can't remember what it's called tho....



This one..

http://www.churchstreethotel.com/Church St Hotel.html


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 23, 2008)

Balham Lodge Hotel, Bedford Hill, Balham - clean, friendly owner, big breakfasts. Have put three touring bands in there in the past month and they've all loved it.
I used to use the Leigham Court Hotel in Streatham Hill but this is much better.


----------



## knatchbull (May 30, 2008)

Church Street Hotel in Camberwell does look good - http://www.churchstreethotel.com


It was reviewed in the Guardian http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2007/may/05/saturday.hotels and the Times http://travel.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/travel/where_to_stay/london/article1840181.ece and features on Youtube  so must be ok!


----------



## goldengraham (Jun 20, 2008)

My folks are currently staying at the Diana Hotel near West Dulwich station. The owners are friendly and it's clean but a bit musty, although it's currently undergoing major redecoration so that may not be such an issue in future...


----------



## boohoo (Jun 20, 2008)

knatchbull said:


> Church Street Hotel in Camberwell does look good - http://www.churchstreethotel.com
> 
> 
> It was reviewed in the Guardian http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2007/may/05/saturday.hotels and the Times http://travel.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/travel/where_to_stay/london/article1840181.ece and features on Youtube  so must be ok!




The guy in the you tube clip was at art college with me.  good artist  - one of the worse singers I've met...


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2008)

goldengraham said:


> My folks are currently staying at the Diana Hotel near West Dulwich station. The owners are friendly and it's clean but a bit musty, although it's currently undergoing major redecoration so that may not be such an issue in future...


they need that refurb! when my family stayed there, I found the owner to be a bit off. 

hotel pasha on camberwell road has recently been done up http://www.hotelpasha.com/


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2008)

Dex gets an interesting review here: http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2008/may/04/hotels.restaurants?gusrc=rss&feed=travel


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2008)

Hootenanny also now has beds


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2008)

like suggested here minnie? 



madolesance said:


> You could try the Hootenanny.
> They have hostel accommodation with various sleeping set-ups
> available.
> Very cheap.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 28, 2009)

knatchbull said:


> Church Street Hotel in Camberwell does look good - http://www.churchstreethotel.com
> 
> 
> It was reviewed in the Guardian http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2007/may/05/saturday.hotels and the Times http://travel.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/travel/where_to_stay/london/article1840181.ece and features on Youtube  so must be ok!




I've stayed there and it was really good. Great rooms with lots of religious tat and an honesty box in the bar. Run by 2 brothers I think. We walked into Brixton from there so it can't have been too far away.


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 28, 2009)

'bout a twenty, thirty minute walk


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 18, 2009)

Miles away but just in case:
http://www.thebirdsnest.co.uk/ in Deptford, more of a backpacker style, they usually have free gigs in the pub downstairs several nights a week, 4 minutes walk from the DLR.

Google currently reporting their site as fishy though, so it probably got compromised with some cross scripting from russia with love.


----------



## playghirl (Dec 14, 2009)

cemertyone said:


> There`s a really nice place opposite Norwwod fire station in the Tulse hill area...all got internet access in all rooms the brealkfast is great.. and very clean and cheap as well...



Where is it? What isit called? I can't place it at all!!


----------



## matt m (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.whitelion.org.uk/

On Streatham high street. No idea what it's like but it's fairly newly refurbished (ongoing I think) so the hostel rooms must be pretty clean I'd guess. Nice grand old building too.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 5, 2010)

matt m said:


> http://www.whitelion.org.uk/
> 
> On Streatham high street. No idea what it's like but it's fairly newly refurbished (ongoing I think) so the hostel rooms must be pretty clean I'd guess. Nice grand old building too.



The people that run it are well nice too.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 5, 2010)

Anyone stayed at the Euro Lodge or Euro Hotel in Clapham? Part of the Euro Hotel group that also owns the Queens in Crystal Palace.

The people answering the phone make me feel it;s Sub-Fawlty Towers.

Them - "Yes sir you can book a room for two adults and two children but i cannot guarantee you get the quadruple room"
Me - "So where would the kids sleep"
Them - "Well the adults can have a twin and they can have an adjoining twin"
Me - But one's a baby and the other, ah forget it

Pity as the three rooms I wanted to book work out at £70 cheaper than the Leigham Court Hotel.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2011)

Had in-laws staying at 52 Becmead Avenue in Streatham this weekend - they're pretty impressed. Not the cheapest around, but still not bad for a single (£45-55/night).


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2011)

Time to update this thread - and then update this page: http://www.urban75.org/brixton/info/accom.html

Dex has long closed, but does anyone else know about any other changes/new places/recommendations etc?


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2011)

Time to update this thread - and then update this page: http://www.urban75.org/brixton/info/accom.html

Dex has long closed, but does anyone else know about any other changes/new places/recommendations etc?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 30, 2011)

I was looking for someone  the other day and came across the gloriously named Peckham Lodge - no where is cheap now but prices start at £30 a night from 1st September:

http://www.peckhamlodgelondon.com/


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 2, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I was looking for someone  the other day and came across the gloriously named Peckham Lodge - no where is cheap now but prices start at £30 a night from 1st September:
> 
> http://www.peckhamlodgelondon.com/



Apparently it's clean enough. Its run by the same [eople who run Clapham Lodge and others in the Euro Hotel chain. Parking spaces are very limited though.


----------



## Thaw (Aug 8, 2011)

I picked up a flyer for www.victoriainnpeckham.com at the weekend. 18 rooms but prices are well hidden. Its run by Capital Pubs (i.e. the people behind the Florence). Actually, it makes sense now as I was in the Rye Hotel which is another one of theirs. Pubs with rooms seems to be a new strategy for them. The pubs are decent if unexciting so I expect the 'inn' part would be too.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 22, 2011)

The Dog in Dulwich is being turned into a 20 room hotel. Not for a while though - refurb's expected to take at least a year.


----------



## madzone (Nov 22, 2011)

I stayed here last weekend. It was ace. Cheaper than a London Travelodge, lovely helpful staff who didn't mind me staggering back in at 7am and a really nice breakfast of muesli/cereals et, toast,really nice jams and massive pastries and croissants. Proper lovely coffee too.  It's about 15 minutes from Brixton on the bus. The 345 and the N345 go from the end of the road straight to Brixton. I'll definitely be going back there. And the restaurant looked lush


----------



## teuchter (Nov 22, 2011)

70 quid for an off-suite single.

I need to get into the B&B business.


----------



## madzone (Nov 22, 2011)

teuchter said:


> 70 quid for an off-suite single.
> 
> I need to get into the B&B business.


That's cheap for what it was. I'm sure you can find some bed-bug-ridden B&B for a few quid less but this one was nice.

And _spotlessly_ clean.


----------



## madzone (Nov 22, 2011)

knatchbull said:


> Church Street Hotel in Camberwell does look good - http://www.churchstreethotel.com
> 
> It was reviewed in the Guardian http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2007/may/05/saturday.hotels and the Times http://travel.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/travel/where_to_stay/london/article1840181.ece and features on Youtube  so must be ok!



Oh! That's the one! It's lovely. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 28, 2011)

has anyone ever stayed in the Hootananny hostel? I think its £14 a night for a shared room. Was thinking of pointing a mate in their direction. I've been upstairs in the pub before - it's massive - but not before they converted it to a hostel.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 28, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> has anyone ever stayed in the Hootananny hostel? I think its £14 a night for a shared room. Was thinking of pointing a mate in their direction. I've been upstairs in the pub before - it's massive - but not before they converted it to a hostel.


Some people I met stayed there the other year - didn't say anything good about it


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 30, 2012)

There are quite a few private BnB's listed now on Airbnb for Brixton

http://www.airbnb.co.uk/search#modified=true


----------



## crawl (Jan 16, 2013)

I've got a couple friends coming to visit in March for about a week and was wondering if anyone had any advice on where they could stay for a reasonable price. They were looking into renting a room in a flat or something if possible, close to me here in Brixton. Don't have room in my crap flateshare unfortunately.

I've looked on AirBNB (their search is being wonky right now though) and WhereToSleep but there's nothing around Brixton except for something on Electric Avenue and I believe they were already turned down for that as it was booked or something.

Anybody got ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2013)

crawl said:


> I've got a couple friends coming to visit in March for about a week and was wondering if anyone had any advice on where they could stay for a reasonable price. They were looking into renting a room in a flat or something if possible, close to me here in Brixton. Don't have room in my crap flateshare unfortunately.
> 
> I've looked on AirBNB (their search is being wonky right now though) and WhereToSleep but there's nothing around Brixton except for something on Electric Avenue and I believe they were already turned down for that as it was booked or something.
> 
> Anybody got ideas? Thanks!


 
Reasonable price means different things to different people.  Giving a budget might be a bit more helpful


----------



## crawl (Jan 16, 2013)

I think they can manage 85 to 90 a night


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2013)

Did you look at Church Street Hotel as recommended by people on here?

https://www.thebookingbutton.co.uk/...locale=en&currency=GBP&start_date=04+Mar+2013


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2013)

What about Leigham Court Hotel?

http://www.leventishotels.co.uk/leighamct/360mainf.htm


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

I think this is more or less up to date:
http://www.urban75.org/brixton/info/accom.html


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 16, 2013)

crawl I discovered a while back that there's a place just around the corner from me which starts at £90 a night for two people. It's actually an entire flat which sleeps up to four people - good for a family or group of friends wanting to stay right near the middle of Brixton.

http://www.dalyellroad.com


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 16, 2013)

There's a B&B on Rushcroft Road. It opened when the Olympics were on http://www.hostelworld.com/hosteldetails.php/My-Place-Inn-Brixton/London/58017

Typical price seems to be £35 for a single room or £20 per person for a double. Shared bathrooms only.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 17, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> There's a B&B on Rushcroft Road. It opened when the Olympics were on http://www.hostelworld.com/hosteldetails.php/My-Place-Inn-Brixton/London/58017
> 
> Typical price seems to be £35 for a single room or £20 per person for a double. Shared bathrooms only.


I thought that building was all flats. I wonder what it's been converted from, to end up with 8 bedrooms.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 17, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I thought that building was all flats. I wonder what it's been converted from, to end up with 8 bedrooms.


Some of those flats are huge. I know a family who had been 'short-let' tenants for years for years before they were evicted so Lambeth could flog 'em off. I reckon maybe some rooms have been sub-divided.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 17, 2013)

Were they council flats at one point then?


----------



## Winot (Jan 17, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> crawl I discovered a while back that there's a place just around the corner from me which starts at £90 a night for two people. It's actually an entire flat which sleeps up to four people - good for a family or group of friends wanting to stay right near the middle of Brixton.
> 
> http://www.dalyellroad.com



That looks excellent. Thanks.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 17, 2013)

Winot said:


> That looks excellent. Thanks.


I think the owners converted the house - they live upstairs and rent out the downstairs as a source of income.


----------



## crawl (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks very much for all of the recommendations. I'll try and update on where they went and how they liked it afterwards. I had no idea some of these places existed, like that My Place Inn!


----------



## Rich_G76 (Apr 15, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> crawl I discovered a while back that there's a place just around the corner from me which starts at £90 a night for two people. It's actually an entire flat which sleeps up to four people - good for a family or group of friends wanting to stay right near the middle of Brixton.
> 
> http://www.dalyellroad.com


A friend looked in to staying said they were nice to deal with, and you have the marquis just round the corner!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2013)

Bit down the road from Brixton but has anyone stayed at the Marbella Hotel in Peckham? It looks proper to me  

http://i.qype.co.uk/place/1178484-Marbella-Hotel-London


----------



## Rich_G76 (Apr 15, 2013)

amazing!!! That pic sums up Queens rd Peckham, you know, all crystal blue skys swimming pools in front of every villa, love the review too
"I will never stay there and will never recommend to my enemy"


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 15, 2013)

That comment ought to be signed D.Dyer. And it should state which weapons the staff have at their disposal.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2013)

Was talking to an American lass in the pub the other week. A friend of hers from the US came to stay in Peckham and thought the idea of the Marbella Hotel hilarious so went there to book a room. Apparently the owner/manager was pissed and when he asked about a double en suite room the owner/manager just said 'oh fuck off' and walked off 

It does have a warm and Mediterranean look I think


----------



## Rushy (Apr 15, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> That comment ought to be signed D.Dyer. And it should state which weapons the staff have at their disposal.


Well whatever weapons they do have, at least they don't have any quams.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 15, 2013)

Not exactly brixton but just checked this after spotting on the night bus the past couple of weeks, anyone tried it?
http://www.pashahotel.co.uk

I've also had a request from an old friend who is coming over for a few days with her 2 teenage sons (well 1 is 16 and the other 10 so the second counts as a child still I guess), so she is ideally looking for a 3 to a room cheapish hotel deal fairly easy access to transport to central london for museum visits and whatnots.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 17, 2013)

The Comfort Inn in Vauxhall seems to do a very busy tourist trade. 5 mins from Z1 / tube / buses / delights of Vauxhall.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 19, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Not exactly brixton but just checked this after spotting on the night bus the past couple of weeks, anyone tried it?
> http://www.pashahotel.co.uk


 
ah yes.. been meaning to try the restaurant there for a long time after hearing good things from han .. or probably blue nun


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2013)

I've just posted up a feature on BrixtonBuzz listing all the hotels, B&B etc around Brixton I can find.
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/finding-...ostel-bb-and-guest-house-accommodation-guide/

If there's anything missing please tell me!


----------



## se5 (Apr 25, 2013)

Nearish to Brixton the Travelodge at Vauxhall Station is now open complete with Waitrose Local on the ground floor - http://www.travelodge.co.uk/hotels/576/London-Vauxhall-hotel

Also the Belgrave Hotel on Clapham Road near to Oval tube station http://www.belgravehotel.net

and in summer vacations Kings College and Camberwell College student accommodation is usually available, generally cheaper than hotels but obviously not so luxurious.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 26, 2013)

I could have sworn I saw an alcohol licence notice in the name of Premier Inns on the pavement outside KFC recently.  Can't see anything on the council site about it though.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 29, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I could have sworn I saw an alcohol licence notice in the name of Premier Inns on the pavement outside KFC recently. Can't see anything on the council site about it though.


Yep - I saw that.


----------



## se5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I could have sworn I saw an alcohol licence notice in the name of Premier Inns on the pavement outside KFC recently. Can't see anything on the council site about it though.


 
The app is mentioned in the Safer lambeth presentation - http://effrablog.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/safer-lambeth-presentation-2013-04-2.pdf
Premier Inn, 457-461 Brixton road (upper floors) SW9 8HH, (Coldharbour ward)

Fairly sure its the same site as the proposed Holiday Inn - http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/hefty-holiday-inn-coming-to-central-brixton.297101 : their 'brand advisers' or whatever they are called must have advised that Premier Inn is a better match for Brixton than Holiday Inn!


----------



## se5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Interestingly Brixton is also on Travelodge's list of targets - http://www.travelodgedevelopment.co.uk/thl_website/new_development/uk_target_locations/ - so we could be facing two chain hotels in Brixton soon


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the updates everyone. The list is looking fairly comprehensive already, but keep the suggestions coming!

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/finding-...ostel-bb-and-guest-house-accommodation-guide/


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 30, 2013)

se5 said:


> The app is mentioned in the Safer lambeth presentation - http://effrablog.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/safer-lambeth-presentation-2013-04-2.pdf
> Premier Inn, 457-461 Brixton road (upper floors) SW9 8HH, (Coldharbour ward)
> 
> Fairly sure its the same site as the proposed Holiday Inn - http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/hefty-holiday-inn-coming-to-central-brixton.297101 : their 'brand advisers' or whatever they are called must have advised that Premier Inn is a better match for Brixton than Holiday Inn!


Thanks. I thought it might be the Holiday Inn site but Premier seems to be owned by Whitbread www.whitbread.co.uk/whitbread/ourbrands/premierinn.html And Holiday Inn have their own el cheapo brand, Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2013)

Desperately trying to find a cheap hostel or room, but even the cheapest hostel private rooms for 1 person come in at over £40 per night 

Anyone know of any rooms above pubs or similar that are cheap?

Alternatively, any where they might do discounts for long stays?

Need something maybe between Brixton and Guy's Hospital.  St Christopher's Hostel isn't cheap for single private room  

This is URGENT!


----------



## uk benzo (May 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Desperately trying to find a cheap hostel or room, but even the cheapest hostel private rooms for 1 person come in at over £40 per night
> 
> Anyone know of any rooms above pubs or similar that are cheap?
> 
> ...


 
It's a long shot, but contact the Guy's hospital / King's College London accommodation office:

http://www.kcl.ac.uk/study/ug/accom/help/contactus.aspx


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> It's a long shot, but contact the Guy's hospital / King's College London accommodation office:
> 
> http://www.kcl.ac.uk/study/ug/accom/help/contactus.aspx


 
Will pass that on, thanks

Quite a few rooms in shared houses for £100pw, but if they're the type that vet, they might be a bit snobby about a non-student, grown man in his 30s


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> It's a long shot, but contact the Guy's hospital / King's College London accommodation office:
> 
> http://www.kcl.ac.uk/study/ug/accom/help/contactus.aspx


 
oh 



> *Who Can Apply?*
> 
> Applications for accommodation are accepted form prospective students who have firmly accepted a conditional (CF) or unconditional (UF) offer of a place on an academic programme at the College *and* from current students who are progressing into a subsequent year of study.


----------



## uk benzo (May 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx

Back in the day, I managed to get a room at one of their halls by just phoning them up and asking if they had any free rooms that they would be willing to let for 1-week. They may have more stringent procedures now.

But at they very least, they should be able to point you to accommodation near the KCL Guy's campus.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> Minnie_the_Minx
> 
> Back in the day, I managed to get a room at one of their halls by just phoning them up and asking if they had any free rooms that they would be willing to let for 1-week. They may have more stringent procedures now.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you.  Have just pointed out to them as well that the cost of a weekly Oyster Card for Zones 1-2 is £30 so if they were within walking distance, then they could save a bit of money from travel and put that towards accommodation


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Thanks for the updates everyone. The list is looking fairly comprehensive already, but keep the suggestions coming!
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/finding-...ostel-bb-and-guest-house-accommodation-guide/


There's a 'Days Inn' hotel at the top of Kennington Road near the War Museum. Somes mates used to live there (it was an old halls of residence).

http://www.daysinn.co.uk/hotels/united-kingdom/london/days-hotel-london-waterloo/hotel-overview


----------



## editor (May 20, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's a 'Days Inn' hotel at the top of Kennington Road near the War Museum. Somes mates used to live there (it was an old halls of residence).
> 
> http://www.daysinn.co.uk/hotels/united-kingdom/london/days-hotel-london-waterloo/hotel-overview


Cheers - it's been added to the list!


----------



## se5 (May 29, 2013)

A nice option for longer term rents in summer  (this year 15 May - 14 Sep) is the Liberty Student residence opposite Myatts Fields park, SE5 (Brixton/Camberwell) - they rent out ensuite rooms for a minimum of a week for around £250-350 a week including self catering facilities - see https://my.libertyliving.co.uk/summer-accommodation/london/liberty-fields


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 29, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's a 'Days Inn' hotel at the top of Kennington Road near the War Museum. Somes mates used to live there (it was an old halls of residence).
> 
> http://www.daysinn.co.uk/hotels/united-kingdom/london/days-hotel-london-waterloo/hotel-overview


 
I remember looking at that a while back for someone, and I'm sure the cheapest rooms were something like £70 

eta:  Having just looked on link, they're from around £75


----------



## Fingers (Apr 25, 2015)

Reclaim Tulse Hill may have been born this evening over a few beers and a hefty load of social injustuce... 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/tulse-hill-news-chitter-chatter-and-gossip.316005/page-110


----------



## MarkyMarrk (Oct 14, 2015)

editor said:


> I think this is more or less up to date:
> Brixton: accommodation, rooms, hotel and bed and breakfast information for Brixton, London, SW9 and SW2, including cheap hotel links in and around Lambeth and Victoria



I think I've left it too late. Literally every one of those is booked up for Saturday (at least for three people). I know. I'm too slow and demanding.
Also, the new dome website doesn't work for me. Might just be me though.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Feb 5, 2018)

The Comfort Inn in Vauxhall is now a Holiday Inn
Holiday Inn Express London - Vauxhall Nine Elms (United Kingdom, London)

And it might be worth adding these two to the accommodation guide, as they get good Tripadvisor ratings, (As does the Premier Inn in Brixton)

The Half Moon from £113 (London) - Hotel Reviews, Photos & Price Comparison - TripAdvisor

Tulse Hill Hotel (London) - Reviews, Photos & Price Comparison - TripAdvisor

================

Premier Inn London Brixton Hotel - Reviews, Photos & Price Comparison - TripAdvisor


----------



## sw16er (Jan 10, 2019)

urbanspaceman said:


> Premier Inn London Brixton Hotel - Reviews, Photos & Price Comparison - TripAdvisor



I ended up staying at the Premier Inn one night a few weeks before Xmas. I live local...long story why I had to grab a room there for the evening!

Anyway, I was pleasantly surprised, the rooms and facilities are great, the room was spacious and super clean, it was quiet considering where it is located. The staff were friendly too. I can't remember what I paid...it wasn't a crazy price...but it was definitely worth it.

The Breakfast was pretty decent too.


----------

